# Paraphysa parvula? Euathlus truculentus? Gold Burst?



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok so my buddy got some new Ts for the pet shop. Our other slings are either too small too sell, and a lot are old world tarantulas, the only ones that aren't are B. albos and they're semi slow growers and are still under an inch. Not quite what a pet store customer is usually looking for. Plus the slings are mostly mine.... I have the option to sell.... But I'm not sure I want to until the Ts are bigger and I've had them. Then maybe I'll trade a couple of those curly hairs. 

Anyways my buddy's train of thought was different than mine. We got in 2 L.p. slings, each maybe just over an inch. Not quite an inch and a quarter. They're cool because I got my 2 L.p.s at 3.5" And 4". They're now 4" and 5".  S slings are beat to see.

But coming round now to t y e topic title. He told me he got one bugger tarantula. That actually needed a larger enclosure. A "good burst". 

A what??? I said..... Now I'm no expert. I'm just a guy who now sends all his free time reading about tarantulas. Until it's time to work, work out, or check on the tarantulas lol. But I've never heard of a gold burst. 

I know there are lots of "starburst" baboons and the like. But I couldn't imagine he'd buy that. And it couldn't be an OBT because he knows what that is.

Well he leads me to this little metallic gold T. Like it looked spray painted. It had a little red abdomen. Maybe 2.5"

This thing was the cutesy tarantula I've ever seen. Maybe I've not seen many in person, but even through picture and video. So I ask "how's it behave?" To which he showed me. By sticking his hand right in there. And the spider just walked right up onto it.

Now I decided my Ts aren't for handling. I don't trust any of them not to bite or flick hairs. Except my avic. But he'll him or shoot poo. So yeah. Handling got old quick. Real quick. 

This little tarantula though.... OMG it makes me want to break my times every time I'm in there. He tickles on your skin! And it's SUCH a pretty color. 

So I of course have to add it to my wishlist. Or arrange a trade lol. But what T is this!?!?!? So I can add it to my wishlist because I really shouldn't get any more as much as I want that guy. And I know I can find a better deal probably asking here than his distributor. 

Idk the spider is $35 about I think for let's say 2" to be safe. Pet store price. You don't want to know what the L.Ps cost lol.

But I need a scientific name. I can't determine if he's either of these. I'll try to get a picture. Are those the same spider though? Euathlus truculentus and Paraphysa parvula? Like how P. muticus was whatever is was. I'm not even going to attempt to spell that. crawshei? I attempted lol


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pictures of the tarantula in question, pls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 17, 2014)

I know it's early, but you're asking us to identify a tarantula you are _barely_ describing. Like Storm said, pics please. Gold Burst does seem to be the common name for Paraphysa parvula though.


----------



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I know it's early, but you're asking us to identify a tarantula you are _barely_ describing. Like Storm said, pics please. Gold Burst does seem to be the common name for Paraphysa parvula though.


I apologize it's back at the shop at the moment. 

I have to stop getting excited and making such long posts. I think you've answered my question however. It was called and sold 'gold burst' 

Again it's fairly small, a metallic gold bodied terrestrial T with a red rump.

I'd just never heard of it in any of my books, or on these boards. And when I looked up the scientific name for it, I got no real clear answer between those 2 species names.

I apologize I wasn't too clear and to the point. I just get so excited t talk tarantulas with you guys. :biggrin:

Ayways can anybody tell me anything about gold burst tarantulas? This one is quite little and super curious after being maybe slightly skittish if it didn't see you.

I'll be in the shop if not today then tomorrow, I'm pretty busy today. I'll revive the thread with a picture of the little fella.

It's pretty positive a gold burst though. Looks just like this one.
https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3036/3009780547_cd7825798c.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 17, 2014)

gobey said:


> I'd just never heard of it in any of my books, or on these boards. And when I looked up the scientific name for it, I got no real clear answer between those 2 species names.


This probably has to do with the fact that they aren't very popular. They tend to fall into that "boring" category for some people. I've been offered one a time or two and looked into how to keep them (same as the other terrestrial Chileans btw), but they didn't really spark my interest--and I'm not usually one to pass up a cheap spider with a boring label (I love my P.cancerides, B.albopilosum and L.parahybana to pieces). I will say their hair tufts are very interesting though. 
Paraphysa also underwent a revision lately, and I _believe_ parvula is now classified as a Euathlus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 17, 2014)

I really like the look of P. parvula...if I could find one, I'd snatch it up for sure....really pretty t...only gets to a max of like 4" I believe.


----------



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> This probably has to do with the fact that they aren't very popular. They tend to fall into that "boring" category for some people. I've been offered one a time or two and looked into how to keep them (same as the other terrestrial Chileans btw), but they didn't really spark my interest--and I'm not usually one to pass up a cheap spider with a boring label (I love my P.cancerides, B.albopilosum and L.parahybana to pieces). I will say their hair tufts are very interesting though.
> Paraphysa also underwent a revision lately, and I _believe_ parvula is now classified as a Euathlus.


Ah ok cool that clears it up. Man boring??? I guess maybe in it's tank it's not gonna move much. Pet rock. But honestly most of my tarantulas are pet rocks more often than not. The slings move the most.

I think I'd rather have had this little guy first than my Porteri. He seems much more docile and curious. And not to mention absolutely adorable with beautiful colors. He did say keep it like a rose hair.

Too bad I'm so stocked up on Ts. And this one is his purchase for the store and he needs to sell it at profit price. I'd rather find one at arachnoboards price! 

But yeah either way this little guy stole my heart. I just wanted to know what to ask for if I'm looking for one. Are these normally cheap then?

---------- Post added 09-17-2014 at 11:43 AM ----------




cold blood said:


> I really like the look of P. parvula...if I could find one, I'd snatch it up for sure....really pretty t...only gets to a max of like 4" I believe.


Yeah is it rare in the hobby? This little guy is about 2" I wanna say. Maybe a bit more. Such a beautiful metallic sheen to the gold carapace. And then a fuzzy red bum. I just am so loaded on Ts. But I mean technically last week I did have one more than I do now. What better way to get over losing a 1/4" B. Albo than with a 2" gold burst!?

It wouldn't take up much space lol.

Oh man this hobby. How do you guys contain yourselves? I have to develop restraint somewhere. I'm feeling like an animal hoarder lol.


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 17, 2014)

gobey said:


> Too bad I'm so stocked up on Ts. And this one is his purchase for the store and he needs to sell it at profit price. I'd rather find one at arachnoboards price!
> 
> But yeah either way this little guy stole my heart. I just wanted to know what to ask for if I'm looking for one. Are these normally cheap then?


Well they're small so I'd encourage you to get her before someone else snatches her up, but you set your pace, this is just my opinion. I've seen them go between $40-$60 for an adult female--and that's retail. Bioquip actually has one for sale right now for that lowest price, Jamie tends to have them in stock in that range (she has scrofa right now but no parvula) and Ken has both species (although not sexed) so yeah...not a little bit rare.


----------



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Well they're small so I'd encourage you to get her before someone else snatches her up, but you set your pace, this is just my opinion. I've seen them go between $40-$60 for an adult female--and that's retail. Bioquip actually has one for sale right now for that lowest price, Jamie tends to have them in stock in that range (she has scrofa right now but no parvula) and Ken has both species (although not sexed) so yeah...not a little bit rare.


See she's being sold at $35 for her size though. Let's call her 2.5" max. Pet store price. But factor in shipping of Jamie or Ken and what am I paying for them too. And this T is also unsexed.

It's tempting though just as it's a really awesome pretty little T that would take up very little space at that size. And I have lots of substrate waiting to be used lol.


This is why I go to you guys lol

I'll do some more research. But I feel like that might be my spider soon. I can't believe he got something I've never heard of. And not another Rose hair or two to stock. I guess he was serious when he said he'd like tarantulas to come back to the reptile section in a better way.

Oh man, I just looked. Ken has one at 3" for $60!!!!!

And this is how tarantula purchases are justified. This one is an inch shorter, but cheaper by size compared to KTBG, plus no shipping, is never for sale in stores, and is not usually seen on the classifieds lol.

I swear he bought this knowing I'd be the one to bring it home.

We'll see. I just dropped $325 on fitness equipment for my company. So maybe I'll convince myself to save $. Or I'll convince myself what's another $40 on top of that?
:sarcasm:


----------



## cold blood (Sep 17, 2014)

Hmmm, net-bug is where I have seen them...I like perusing there because they have great variety and some of the best pics I come across...the pic they have of this t is absolutely stunning.  They are not too expensive, but your price is right in the ballpark, sans shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 17, 2014)

Regarding reclassification: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ixotrichus-resurrection&p=2274698#post2274698

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Hmmm, net-bug is where I have seen them...I like perusing there because they have great variety and some of the best pics I come across...the pic they have of this t is absolutely stunning.  They are not too expensive, but your price is right in the ballpark, sans shipping.


Oooh.... That doesn't make this easier. :/

I'm going to attempt to trade for it I think. Perhaps I can acquire this T while also downsizing my collection closer to 13 than 15. Make a little room. I think I'd rather have this little fellow in my porteri's enclosure. And my porteri is less interesting visually than this tarantula, although twice as big. 

My porteri also bites a lot. :/
Idk. I think I could trade her for a prettier T that's rare and rightly priced. See if I can discount a bit. 
I'll have to think about that too though.

---------- Post added 09-17-2014 at 11:45 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Regarding reclassification: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ixotrichus-resurrection&p=2274698#post2274698


Ok so united I read that wrong, this is actually a Euthlus parvulus?


----------



## skippydude (Sep 17, 2014)

Your T is Paraphysa parvula and you should care for it exactly the same a G rosea. Water dish, hide and dry substrate. A plastic shoebox size enclosure is big enough for an adult of this species because they are kind of a small T at about 4"

And if it winds up being a male you should send him my way when he hooks out for a breeding loan


----------



## gobey (Sep 17, 2014)

skippydude said:


> Your T is Paraphysa parvula and you should care for it exactly the same a G rosea. Water dish, hide and dry substrate. A plastic shoebox size enclosure is big enough for an adult of this species because they are kind of a small T at about 4"
> 
> And if it winds up being a male you should send him my way when he hooks out for a breeding loan


You would have one! How are they? Just like other pet rock Ts? I didn't get it yet. But it's sure tempting. 

Speaking of breeding loans. I know an OBT who's about to get lucky


----------



## skippydude (Sep 18, 2014)

They can be a bit of a pet rock, very docile and usually out in the open. Had mine a month or two now and she has laid down quite a bit of webbing. I love the color and patterns on this tarantula IMO a great NW addition to any collection.

Best of luck with the OBT pairing, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what gentle lovers they are. They treat their mates way better than they treat their owners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 18, 2014)

gobey said:


> Ok so united I read that wrong, this is actually a Euathlus parvulus?


Yes, it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Sep 18, 2014)

Guys I bought her!!!!!

I didn't trade any Ts in. Now I have 16. And I'd regret it if she wasn't so freaking pretty and so docile! She's very curious and very calm so far. Only slightly skittish. More apt to just check out what you're up to and crawl right on your hand to chill. So far at least. I'm not used to handling a T so much. In fact I've now handled her in 2 days as much as my Rose hair and Avic in 3 months. And trust me we don't touch the rose hair anymore lol.

Anyways I'm super glad I got her. Hopefully it's a her. She was probably overpriced but was still cheaper than any online vendors and no shipping at her size. Plus I got to see the T beforehand and see it's temperament. 

If it's male. I'll be contacting you the minute it hooks out Skippy because the world needs more gold bursts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 18, 2014)

The species just jumped to the top end of my wish list...beautiful...love the carapace!  And that rump!


----------



## LordWaffle (Sep 18, 2014)

All I can say is based on the description, it is assuredly not E truculentus. I'd post a picture of mine, but I'm not at home to take one.

Edit: just saw the picture and the second page. My post is irrelevant. Move along!


----------



## advan (Sep 18, 2014)

gobey said:


> Guys I bought her!!!!!


Her? You mean him?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 18, 2014)

gobey said:


> Guys I bought her!!!!!  Anyways I'm super glad I got her. Hopefully it's a her. She was probably overpriced but was still cheaper than any online vendors and no shipping at her size.
> If it's male. I'll be contacting you the minute it hooks out Skippy because the world needs more gold bursts!



You really need to do your homework.  You bought a mature male.  If you think you overpaid for a female, you really overpaid for a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Sep 18, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You really need to do your homework.  You bought a mature male.  If you think you overpaid for a female, you really overpaid for a male.


That's a hook. 

I suck. 

It's so small.

Guess what chapter I'm re reading right now?

"Her" was a placeholder. But yeah I'll take the reaming. I bought a MM. And ipso facto got another crap order from somebody who knows less than they should. It wasn't sold to me sexed though.

My problem is I don't bother looking for the signs of MM yet on Ts I see because I'm not used to being burned. And I'm just too preoccupied. When really I should be checking that out. Because I know what to look for. I just don't. 

But yeah my problem is more the mesmorization and desire to buy. Which overcame paying real attention to the animal before I had it home.

I'm keeping him. Jamiestarantulas had one MM for $40 at 3". So $40 at 2~ 2.5", I'll take it still. And I want to further him along! I want more golden spider babies! 

But yeah. I'm learning a lesson here again too. Which was go with my first instinct. I do my homework Poec. I just don't pay attention in class is the problem. 

Anyways I still love this T. I'm not seeing any for sale here, and I've got him now. And he's beautiful. 

I'm just never buying anything not from arachnoboards again. 
Idk where they get their spiders from but it's insane. Probably BWR.

I also only just of home from work and took him out and housed him.
So yeah..... he's got a good set of boxing gloves too.

Anyways still gonna keep him. Worth it if I can get slings and some months of enjoyment from him. And worth the lesson. Never again from a pet store, always check for hooks.


----------



## skippydude (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful T

Are those hooks and boxing gloves I see? Now I'm really exited for you as my female just molted last week, she is definitely ready for some "Brown chicken, Brown cow"  :}

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 18, 2014)

skippydude said:


> Beautiful T
> 
> Are those hooks and boxing gloves I see? Now I'm really exited for you as my female just molted last week, she is definitely ready for some "Brown chicken, Brown cow"  :}


I got dibs on some of those slings my friends


brown chicken brown cow...haha, priceless!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LordWaffle (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooks aren't present in every species. The palpal emboli are always present, though. They're also more obvious, start looking for those first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skippydude (Sep 18, 2014)

Now that you have seen the palpal emboli first hand, they will stand out like a sore thumb next time you see a mature male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Sep 19, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I got dibs on some of those slings my friends
> 
> 
> brown chicken brown cow...haha, priceless!


You should seriously remember that because we're totally going for this. Idk why this isn't a popular T. (Please buy about 200 of them) 



LordWaffle said:


> Hooks aren't present in every species. The palpal emboli are always present, though. They're also more obvious, start looking for those first.


Yeah that much I do know. Isn't it mostly old worlds? Pokies? H. Macs? I've read the books. 2 editions of TKG even. I just don't practice the knowledge like that when needed. I can tell you what spermathacae is. Although I probably spelled it wrong. 

Anyways. I'm just done with pet stores. I'm not letting anything they have phase me. I have enough on my plate, and the best tarantula sales network available right here. And you guys are better at sexing than I am. I'm ok with that.

---------- Post added 09-19-2014 at 12:35 AM ----------




skippydude said:


> Now that you have seen the palpal emboli first hand, they will stand out like a sore thumb next time you see a mature male


I have seen them before on an OBT. But his were.... orange.... And until then I hadn't.  And it's different because I just wasn't LOOKING for it. That's the issue. I can recognize the features. I just was too distracted by "OMG pretty friendly tarantula at a pet store that isn't a rose hair!" And I did every bit of research on them I could except for if the damn tarantula they had was a MM. The tarantula is so small too.

Doesn't matter now anyway. Something better happened in the fact that I happened upon finding him a mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a pretty species, but underrepresented likely for a multitude of reasons:

As a beginner species, it's overshadowed by your Brachypelmas, your GBBs, your Grammostolas, etc.  For people looking to start with a New World terrestrial, there are tons and tons of options.

For people like me, while I find this species very pretty, I've been taken over by spiders with attitude.  I like unique personality quirks, I like feisty species.  Slow moving, docile species are nice, but the vast majority of my collection is Old World.  Not everyone gets to this point, there are plenty of advanced keepers who still prefer the "sweeter" species, but there's a good chunk that are like me as well.

And of course, there's the fact that the hobby is always growing.  Many species that are available today readily I hadn't evne heard of 10 years ago.  I'm only 30.  There are people (on these boards too of course) that remember days that had a much, much scarcer selection of species than when I started (mid-late 90s).

---------- Post added 09-19-2014 at 12:29 AM ----------

Now that you know it's an MM, you should definitely start looking for someone with a female to do a pairing.  Let the little guy fulfill his biological imperative before he expires

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrystalRose (Sep 19, 2014)

If you breed him definitely keep and raise some of the slings. I have a female and they really are a gorgeous species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gobey (Sep 19, 2014)

LordWaffle said:


> It's a pretty species, but underrepresented likely for a multitude of reasons:
> 
> As a beginner species, it's overshadowed by your Brachypelmas, your GBBs, your Grammostolas, etc.  For people looking to start with a New World terrestrial, there are tons and tons of options.
> 
> ...


Done. He ships out Saturday 



CrystalRose said:


> If you breed him definitely keep and raise some of the slings. I have a female and they really are a gorgeous species.


OMG that's sooooooooooo pretty....  
I guess I just never got the docile slow moving NW terrestrial itch quite scratched. I like just how "friendly" this guy seemed. Mixed with pretty. And a small spider too. That's neat. It's variety for me as well. My list of Ts includes new and old worlds, terrestrial and arboreal. But my new worlds are all very skittish or aggressive. Nothing I could ever handle. Not that I want to. But having that one T I'd be able to show your friends that tarantulas aren't scary with says something. Especially if it's small and pretty. 

My Nws include 4. B. Albos that while will also suit that need, are about 1/4"-3/4" big. 2 L.P.s that are 4" and 5" and are definitely NOT for handling. My 5" G. Porteri who bites first asks questions later. And then my only calm tarantula is my Avic. Who seems rather terrified of me. So he's out too. 

This T however. Would come right to you. It was kind of fun. He's of course just chill in wit y his face in the corner of his enclosure like a happy NW Terrestrial T now. But the behavior sounded a lot like the curious Euthlus Sp. red behavior I've read about so much. 

Anyways perhaps it's her this tarantula. But I still can't believe there's not more of a niche for this T with those colors and that demeanor. Especially over all the G. Porteri in pet stores. Because I wish I got this guy first instead.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 19, 2014)

Considering urticating hairs, slapping and ultimately biting when disturbed are all "defensive" abilities, I'll throw in this:

I'm assuming (!) that those "sweet, docile" species like this one here, or E. sp. "red" / "yellow" aso, that walk out of the tank the moment you open the lid, are not scared really at all. Their nature can be described best as "inquisitive", I think. The general Brachypelma or Grammostola spp. won't walk right out of the tank and straight onto your hand without being guided to do so usually - these T's do exactly that. Which is the reason, while personally not a fan of it, I have no objections to handling these if that happens. It's their own decision to walk onto you. Granted, as the keeper we don't have to let them walk onto our hands and I'm pretty sure that there is a specimen out there, that will act more defensive / is more easier scared, but none of my quadrouples has shown any sign of intimidation so far. The most they do, if "having a bad day", is returning to their burrow.

It's exactly for that particular reason, that I'd suggest these over a G. rosea anytime for new people. You have to think about it: Most dwarf T's move very quick, are somewhat skittish and don't want to have anything to do with you by a longshot. These guys, in comparison, show such an inquisitive nature, that despite this sounding maybe a little anthropo-wordIcan'tspell D), it sure seems like these being very content about themself in most situations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrystalRose (Sep 19, 2014)

gobey said:


> OMG that's sooooooooooo pretty....


Thanks. That picture was taken right after she molted. She's very mellow and will try to crawl out on me when I open her enclosure. Very curious little T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 19, 2014)

gobey said:


> It wasn't sold to me sexed though.
> 
> My problem is I don't bother looking for the signs of MM yet on Ts... I'm just too preoccupied. When really I should be checking that out. Because I know what to look for. I just don't.


Some points:

- In about 2 dozen genera adult males don't have tibial spurs, it spans both NW and OW.  The emboli are the sexual organs; tibial spurs are secondary sexual characteristics that appear in most (roughly 80%) of genera.  A spur is a sign of a MM, lack of a spur is no guarantee of sex or maturity. 

- Because of that, the use of term 'hooked out' is for novices and shouldn't be used by the rest of the hobby.  When I see someone use that term, I think 'moron', but that may be a little harsh.

- Males are desirable too.  The classifieds have people looking for them every day.  No males, no slings, no hobby.  You have a gorgeous specimen and a chance to breed him.  It's not all bad.  

- If you're buying tarantulas above sling size, you need to know how to identify an adult male, period.  It's risky to do so otherwise.  When buying a spider in person, looking at the palps is near the top of the check off list.  If you miss that, what are you looking at?  Preoccupied?  It's takes a second or two to check the palps.  The final segment is very short in MM's (not a regular foot segment), that's a giveaway even if you don't see the emboli.  

- Most of the time I can tell an adult male of any species without seeing the underside of his tibia or palps.  Their overall build is slender and leggy.  Just looks different.  As people get experience and see more MM's, they pick up on it.

- There are many good, honest sellers and breeders on this site, some of the country's best.  There are also many good opportunities outside of this site that should not be overlooked.  You saw the animal in person and still bought it.  The responsibility falls squarely on your shoulders, not the pet store's.  They rarely know anything about the spiders they sell; they're retailers with minimum wage workers, not collectors.  You went into it uninformed, which is a lesson learned, and I doubt you'll make this mistake again.  This can still have a very positive outcome.  There's people here that would love to have some slings from your male, and that has potential to translate to cash and/or trades.  You could come out ahead in this, smelling like a rose.  You're a wiser man for this experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gobey (Sep 19, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Some points:
> 
> - In about 2 dozen genera adult males don't have tibial spurs, it spans both NW and OW.  The emboli are the sexual organs; tibial spurs are secondary sexual characteristics that appear in most (roughly 80%) of genera.  A spur is a sign of a MM, lack of a spur is no guarantee of sex or maturity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Hindsight s 20/20. I did all sorts of research on the T species. But none on the actual specimen I was buying. I know what emboli look like. But didn't. I'm aware some species don't develop tibial hooks. It's mostly old world Ts isn't it? And some have such small ones you can't usually see them. Like T. blondi? At least from what I've read. I defer to your expertise on that of course.

But yes I'm still happy I found him. I found somebody to loan him too. Because I'd love some slings for this species because I've just discovered their beauty and (supposed) overall demeanor. But yes lesson learned. I'm sticking to the classifieds here. Where I've NEVER been burned. I'm too impulsive still sometimes which wasn't good in this case as it prevented me from thinking to check that last step. 

I think I'm done buying them in person. Both for reasons like this, and for price. And because I'm about to have a lot of slings on my hand plus the decent collection I've got already and won't need ANY more Ts for a while. Time to sit back, take notes, watch them grow, and learn.

And yeah Storm I call this guy "curious". I like the idea it's just not scared. Because I know,no spider is "sweet" or "friendly" in reality. And I see how it's also a semi turn off. I'm not looking to handle the T every time I feed it or clean or give it water. But having at least one to be able to show people that tarantulas aren't scary creatures out to get you would be nice. Hopefully the B. albos will do that too. Because my only "docile" T is my Avic. But it clearly hates being handled. My Porteri WILL bite you if you touch her.

Anyways. I'm excited that this still turned into a new opportunity to experience a new breeding project. And to ship my first T. And to become wiser again in tarantula keeping.

Thanks guys. This is a fantastic community and a huge resource for this hobby. If you keep tarantulas and don't at least browse these forums, you're not getting the maximum amount of information!


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 19, 2014)

In some ways, it's lucky that that's an MM; you could actually come out on top, depending on how that breeding turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

